# Tweeter de cinta o ribbon



## gerkandia (Abr 16, 2012)

Buenas, estoy en la necesidad de armar unos tweeter de cinta para unas cajas. Quien me puede facilitar instrucciones, materiales etc? Gracias por la ayuda.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2012)

Tengo uno en un bafle mono . . . el otro falleció.

Si bien suena bien bonito y tiene buena dispersión horizontal y poca vertical , me da la impresión que tienen la mitología del HI-END.

Yo tengo uno de tiritas parecido a éste :




Y los de cinta completa necesitan adaptador de impedancia :







El problema lo tendrías con la parte de los fierros y los imanes , ya que debe tener ranuras para que pase el sonido.

Podrias hacerlo con imanes en tiritas que tengan los polos de costado , no en las puntas , con 7 arriba y 7 abajo estarías , fijate la primera foto la parte de las flechitas de colores , tendrías que poner más imanes para llenar todo el largo de la cinta (dejando espacios entremedio.

Después lo saco y le tomo fotos.

Saludos !


----------



## fwalsh (Ene 29, 2021)

Buenas Gente, con la esperanza que no esten muy "cascoteados" por la realidad los molesto con los siguiente; rescate del arcón un par de Ribbon TW JVC HSW1101 ( adjunto la única data que conseguí "webeando" en deusche donde se conseguían licenciados bajo la marca Multicel ), los tengo desde los '80 y pico cuando los vendía Radio Aceto y, como quería hacerle un crossover pasivo para armar un par de gabinetes bookshelf con unos 6"  w6150ka de Tonhalle, les corrí el REW y me dio la gráfica de impedancia que también adjunto.
Ahí me dí cuenta que los chicos estos se comportan , estimo yo, inductivamente puros y no hay ni pista de la fs ( o soy lo suficientemente nabo como para no verla )
He visto en hojas de datos de otros fabricantes que la fs figura, entonces, en donde la estoy errando?


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 29, 2021)

Hola : Aclaro que no se mucho de estos tweeters , hice un diseño con unos Fountek que consegui hace un tiempo , solo te advierto que tienen un transformador a la entrada , siempre que midas intercala un capacitor en serie ....
En mi caso tuve una resonancia importante a 2KHz , tuve que matarla con un filtro de 3er orden para que funcionara bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2021)

Tengo dando vuelta por ahí un Heil-AMT-ESS-USA  que . . . 

Te la cuento cortita , lo primero fueron los micrófonos de cinta , luego se les ocurrió hacerlos sonar 🤷‍♂️.

La cinta , dependiendo del largo , del ancho , del espesor (la décima parte de un cabello humano) del material y de las ondulaciones tiene una impedancia típica de entre 0,5 y 1 Ohm , digamos una media clásica de 0,75 Ohms. O sea que necesitan mucha corriente.

Entonces ahora necesitás un transformador adaptador de audio , de 4-8-16 Ohms (según impedancia de salida del amplificador) a 0,75 Ohms. Primario de alambre normal , secundario de varios alambres o mejor de cinta.

Te dejo para que te entretengas :



			Ribbon Tweeter Horn Loudspeaker: Decca London/Stanley Kelly - Efficiency,  Size, Filter and Frequency Response.
		







						Steve's - Do It Yourself - Ribbon Speakers - Material: Transformers
					






					www.audiocircuit.com


----------



## fwalsh (Ene 29, 2021)

Gracias AntonioAA y Dosmetros, me pondre a leer un rato. Igualmente aclaro que la Re de estos bichos esta en los 7.28 ohms y según había visto en un bafle armado JVC estaban conectados con un capacitor de corte sin trafo pero, visto a la distancia y la edad ya no confio plenamente en que eso sea así.
Seguiremos participando a ver que sale de todo esto.
Gracias de nuevo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 29, 2021

Desasnandome un ratito veo, para mi sorpresa, que en realidad no son ribbon tweeters sino planar magnetic tweeters lo cual hace que mi tarea "arqueológica" de busqueda de datos cambie. Si encuentro alguno destripado ( que debo de tener pero vaya a saber uno donde ) pongo alguna imágen para condimentar.


----------



## fwalsh (Ene 29, 2021)

Acá va lo prometido que no hubiese sido posible sin el invaluable aporte de "la bruja" cuya ley para encontrar cosas es directamente proporcional a la molestia que le genera tener que convivir con eso e inversamente proporcional a su utilidad  .
Disclaimer: Imágenes gráficas, sensibles abstenerse.
PD: sigo sin saber como cuernos obtener la fs


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 29, 2021)

Te cambio la "bruja" por la mía y luego comentas como funciona.......pero NO SE PUEDE DEVOLVER.......


----------



## elucches (Ene 29, 2021)

Hola fwalsh. Según esta página se están haciendo bastante populares los de esa clase. Incluso hay un tipo en YouTube que está tratando de hacer los diafragmas; por lo que se ve en la gráfica de impedancia al final del video, el pico de resonancia es bien chiquito y angosto.
Contá cómo suena cuando lo hagas andar.


----------



## fwalsh (Mar 26, 2021)

Bueh, quedo algo así...


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 26, 2021)

Estuve viendo desde un foro de FB unos videos de un tipo que se los hizo ... no es poca la tecnologia que necesitas ! ... hizo uno grande incluso ....
El diafragma lo corta con un plotter , no se de donde saca los imanes ... No creo que esté a nuestro alcance .
Y en el fondo , dentro de mi escaso "espacio muestral" , si bien andan bien , no son mejores que un buen domo de seda ....


----------



## fwalsh (Mar 26, 2021)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Y en el fondo , dentro de mi escaso "espacio muestral" , si bien andan bien , no son mejores que un buen domo de seda ....


Ese es el punto que define todo si es que uno lo hace para su disfrute, diferente sería que se hiciera por encargo y ajustado a determinados parámetros ( léase sabiendo de lo que se habla y se hace ), en mi caso fué un rejunte que tenía desde los '80 y, para mi sorpresa, un lindo sonido del Tonhalle de 6". Obviamente estoy hablando de lo que mis "transductores" pueden captar. Si saco algunas fotos más como la gente las subo para cerrar y satisfacer el ego


----------



## cyverlarva (Abr 1, 2021)

Los tweeters de cinta son bien hi-end,  porque son raros, hay pocos y por lo general son caros. Cuando los escuchas decis fua como suena esto, en realidad estas escuchando distorsion a lo pavote, pero suena lindo. Si estan bien cortados dan la sensacion de muchisimo detalle producto de que son hiper direccionales, y por ende interactuan muy poco con la sala. El sweet spot es finito como una hoja de canto, por lo que te tenes que ubicar muy bien. Como toda cosa diferente, gusta pero al rato cansan, no se si es por la distorsion o que, pero a mi que me gusta escuchar a un volumen respetable en un momento me dan ganas de apagar el quipo y descansar un rato, cosa que por ejemplo no me pasa con mis vifa dx 25.
Como dice el dicho gustos son colores.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 6, 2021)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Los tweeters de cinta son bien hi-end,  porque son raros, hay pocos y por lo general son caros. Cuando los escuchas decis fua como suena esto, en realidad estas escuchando distorsion a lo pavote, pero suena lindo. Si estan bien cortados dan la sensacion de muchisimo detalle producto de que son hiper direccionales, y por ende interactuan muy poco con la sala. El sweet spot es finito como una hoja de canto, por lo que te tenes que ubicar muy bien. Como toda cosa diferente, gusta pero al rato cansan, no se si es por la distorsion o que, pero a mi que me gusta escuchar a un volumen respetable en un momento me dan ganas de apagar el quipo y descansar un rato, cosa que por ejemplo no me pasa con mis vifa dx 25.
> Como dice el dicho gustos son colores.


Hi-end es relativo ... si quizas que son caros frente a lo mismo en domo .... En el caso de los mios ( Fountek U$s 120 ) como decis , tenian una respuesta muy fuerte en 2kHz , no tanto distorsion , de modo que tuve que recurrir a filtro de 3er orden para "plancharlo" . Nada como un glorioso Seas de domo de baja Fs....


----------

